# a few different choices



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

well, looking in a few of our local stores, one a train shop the prices they had for sets were way above what i can afford for my son. in the 250 range

so i set my sites on hobby lobby.

they had a few more managable sets and i can get a 40% off coupon to help with the cost bringing it down in the 40 dollar range, or 60 dollar range depending on what i go with.

here is the first option.


here is the second option

a little bit more but still might be doable with the coupon.

i am really hoping i can get this one, as it comes with a good amount of extra stuff for him to set up and play train town with.


my question is, i dont know a whole lot about the train sets, and not sure if any of these come with something like i have seen on the lionel sets where you control your speed and direction with. and it also has a built in button for thet rain whistle and such.

Does anyone know by reading those descriptions if those kits have those?



if not, are there any sets i can get that are about this price range that do?

or another option i have is, my grandfather recently passed, and my mom brought me about 20 sections of 0 scale track and about 10 sections of straight track...but no trains. the track is old at least 50 years. is that track compatable with current 0 scale track?


it is a nice start for track, but is there anywhere i can get decently priced 0 scale sets?



as you can tell im a newbie, and just trying to do it right without spending a bunch of money.

my soon to be 3 year old loves trains, and when at a train stop on friday he was shacking he was so excited at the train going by and how close we were to it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to say to go with the cheapest diesel set "Santa Fe Flyer". These are all Bachmann's basic set. There are all entry level and they look and run it. There is nothing wrong with beside they are entry level set ups. 
They all come with code 100 track which is the older style"height of the rail". All trains will be able to run on it. Newer track is code 80 and 55. These two are more realistic is height but older engines may not run out them, do to their wheels. 
You are looking at a bad time too. In late summer/fall all the manufactures will be putting out their new sets for Christmas. You are dealing with left over stock at this time. 
Since your son is only 3 you have plenty of time. A economy starter set will keep him thrilled for the moment. If you wait a bit and save a little more money Bachmann Spectum, Atlas Train Man or the Athean sets are a lot better.
All the sets will come track and a power pack, everything you need to run the train after opening the box. 
Here are some links to look at stuff. 
Their selection will be double in the fall, they have great everyday prices too
Best trainset to get IMHO, web prices should be around 120 bucks while in stock but they go quick
http://mrr.trains.com/en/News and R...0032 Norfolk Southern Trainman train set.aspx
If you search through this site enough you can find reviews of most of the better sets. 
Hope this helps some


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As far as O goes ...

Not much value in old O tubular track, though if cleaned up, it can likely be servicable. Nothing inherently "wrong" with old track. However ...

There are several different types of O track. They're all O-gauge ... the distance between the outer rails. However, traditional O is made with larger-height rails and more beefy metal than it's smaller-height and cheaper O27 cousin. Fundamentally, O27 has smaller track turn radii than the traditional O. As such, small locos can run on either, but large locos (and cars) can have a tough time navigating on the smaller-radius O27.

In addition to the "tubular" O track, there's several other modern, more realistic looking O-gauge track ... some with more realistic ties, some with plastic "gravel" roadbed, etc.

I'm a big fan of older Lionel O. There are literally 1000's of older locos, cars, and sets available on ebay, train shows, forum swaps, etc. Usually, with a little t.l.c. cleaning and lube, these trains will run just fine, and can be a very economical way to get into O.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

Xnats said:


> I'm going to say to go with the cheapest diesel set "Santa Fe Flyer". These are all Bachmann's basic set. There are all entry level and they look and run it. There is nothing wrong with beside they are entry level set ups.
> They all come with code 100 track which is the older style"height of the rail". All trains will be able to run on it. Newer track is code 80 and 55. These two are more realistic is height but older engines may not run out them, do to their wheels.
> You are looking at a bad time too. In late summer/fall all the manufactures will be putting out their new sets for Christmas. You are dealing with left over stock at this time.
> Since your son is only 3 you have plenty of time. A economy starter set will keep him thrilled for the moment. If you wait a bit and save a little more money Bachmann Spectum, Atlas Train Man or the Athean sets are a lot better.
> ...


thanks for the info...so those hobby lobby sets, the track that comes with those, is not the normal HO track i take it...it does look higher off the ground than normal tracks i see. if i do get one of those, what is a good price for extra HO track that i can get to make a bigger layout for him to run.

every time he sees a train set he asks if he is going to get one for his birthday, which is in a month, so i really want to get him one for then...

also do the controls that you use to run the train, have the whistle sounds built into them?

i can not tell from the description of it.






tjcruiser said:


> As far as O goes ...
> 
> Not much value in old O tubular track, though if cleaned up, it can likely be servicable. Nothing inherently "wrong" with old track. However ...
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, i am hoping that when my mom goes to help her clean some stuff out of the house she finds the trains to go with the track, it was sort of a quick find on the track box, so im sure he kept the trains to go with it, and not just the track itself.

even if she finds hte trains, i dont think my son will mind having a HO model and a O model...as over 50 percent of his toys are trains...but just is lacking the model train set right now.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Most of those sets come with EZ track (has roadbed built in and the sections snap together) Personally for a kid it is perfect. I've got a wide selection of EZ track that my kids are always setting up in different ways in their playroom (especially now with my layout temporarily torn down during the move) You can buy additional sections, turnouts, etc for the EZ track if you need it.

Then if you decide to build a dedicated layout, he'll still be able to play trains while you're working on it.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Most of those sets come with EZ track (has roadbed built in and the sections snap together) Personally for a kid it is perfect. I've got a wide selection of EZ track that my kids are always setting up in different ways in their playroom (especially now with my layout temporarily torn down during the move) You can buy additional sections, turnouts, etc for the EZ track if you need it.
> 
> Then if you decide to build a dedicated layout, he'll still be able to play trains while you're working on it.


thanks, that helps...i think i will end up getting one of those sets, just have to see now which one.

are there switches for the ez track sets?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes - Both LH and RH switches (that's what I was referring to with "turnouts" above)

http://www.bachmanneztrack.com/

Don't forget local train shows - You can get good deals on used stuff as well (cars for $2-3, etc)


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

just found a site that sells extra ez track pieces and there are swithces, 30 degree cross tracks etc...

but still wondering if the control to run the train does not come with sounds like the whistle and bells, do they sell something that i can get for those sounds for him, he loves train whistles.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Yes - Both LH and RH switches (that's what I was referring to with "turnouts" above)
> 
> http://www.bachmanneztrack.com/
> 
> Don't forget local train shows - You can get good deals on used stuff as well (cars for $2-3, etc)


thanks, as you can see im not down with all the official lingo yet.


im hoping to hit some model train shows this year..just have to find one that is decently close to us.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

one thing we are doing is taking our son to this place this summer...

link


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They make EVERYTHING for model trains - especially HO scale.

You can add sound to the engines (complex), or you can get a standalone sound generator. (simple)

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Add-Sound-to-a-Model-Train-Set&id=1577224


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan, 
Welcome on board to a truly fun hobby.
I'm a newbie myself, and have a 4'X8' layout with all Bachmann EZ track nickel silver. It works well for me. You can buy new at great prices online from internetrailroad.com in Wisconsin.
Or, like Scott said, you can score some super deals at local train shows.
In either case, I personally have had great luck with EZ track.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids (4 & 7) are train crazy too. We've taken a couple scenic train rides (Coopersville & Marne), stayed in a caboose motel & rode a steam engine (Strasburg, PA), visited the Horseshoe Curve (Altoona, PA) and will be doing the Polar Express train this winter in Owosso, MI. (Unfortunately Pere Marquette 1225 is down for service)

http://www.mstrp.com/north-pole-express.php

Oh yeah - The Henry Ford Museum here in Dearborn runs steamers all summer and Thomas the Tank Engine visits annually. (Do that just about every year.)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That Hesston Museum looks like a fun place for the kids (Dad, too!). A bit too far from me, unfortunately.

We've enjoyed a few train museums / train rides in our nearby CT, MA, NH.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> They make EVERYTHING for model trains - especially HO scale.
> 
> You can add sound to the engines (complex), or you can get a standalone sound generator. (simple)
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Add-Sound-to-a-Model-Train-Set&id=1577224


that sounds like a good idea that guy had for models...will have to remember that.




raleets said:


> Dan,
> Welcome on board to a truly fun hobby.
> I'm a newbie myself, and have a 4'X8' layout with all Bachmann EZ track nickel silver. It works well for me. You can buy new at great prices online from internetrailroad.com in Wisconsin.
> Or, like Scott said, you can score some super deals at local train shows.
> ...


that is good to know, from the look of the track it looks like it would transistion good for a layout in the future, wife said we can collect now, but wait for a layout till we get a house with a basement then we can section off our own room for it.
:thumbsup:

im going to try and find some more close train shows...i know our fair grounds has a steam show each year, but not sure if they have people who sell train items.
will have to check that out.



sstlaure said:


> My kids (4 & 7) are train crazy too. We've taken a couple scenic train rides (Coopersville & Marne), stayed in a caboose motel & rode a steam engine (Strasburg, PA), visited the Horseshoe Curve (Altoona, PA) and will be doing the Polar Express train this winter in Owosso, MI. (Unfortunately Pere Marquette 1225 is down for service)
> 
> http://www.mstrp.com/north-pole-express.php
> 
> Oh yeah - The Henry Ford Museum here in Dearborn runs steamers all summer and Thomas the Tank Engine visits annually. (Do that just about every year.)


ive heard of the polar express one up in MI so might check that out, not to far from us.

i also want to take him on an amtrak trip some year, i think he would love that.
where did you do the cabosse motel at?


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> That Hesston Museum looks like a fun place for the kids (Dad, too!). A bit too far from me, unfortunately.
> 
> We've enjoyed a few train museums / train rides in our nearby CT, MA, NH.
> 
> ...


i think it will be alot of fun, when i go, would you guys care to see some pics of it?


i know it is a stupid question but just wondering.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely!


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

found a local spring show that is pretty close to me, i think i am going to check it out.

04/09, 2011 - Spring Railroad Swap Meet and Program
Griffith, Indiana
Location: Griffith American Legion Post 66, 132 N. Wiggs Street
Contact Phone: 815-834-0835
Website: www.blackhawknrhs.org/meetings.htm


have you guys gone to an event like this before, when it says swap meet, does that mean that you can buy stuff off people, or do you have to trade them for items?

if so, what are some fair prices for extra rolling stock for the HO layouts i was looking at?

or maybe an extra engine to run?



dont want to have them see me coming from a mile away and ripe me off just because i am a newbie.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Caboose motel was in Strasburg, PA. The steam engines roll by 2 times/hour & the onsite restaurant is inside an old passenger car. Very cool. (Airconditioned, cable TV, shower in the caboose - the kids bunkbeds were in the cupola) They've got 38 cabooses a couple baggage & a couple passenger cars to choose from.

http://redcaboosemotel.com/

We did a week long train vacation. Strasburg is centered around the railroad. Several model layouts in town, the Strasburg RR (steam engines) as well as a RR Museum. There's even a small amusement park about 30 minutes down the road. The kids had a blast (I highly recommend it.) The Horseshoe curve was on the way back and we rode the Funicular from the museum up to the tracks and watched some freight roll by. (It broke up the road trip a little.)

Swap meet means people have tables set-up so that you can buy their old stuff or you can try to sell/trade some of your stuff for theirs. My kids love walking around the train shows - been to 3 in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Caboose motel was in Strasburg, PA. The steam engines roll by 2 times/hour & the onsite restaurant is inside an old passenger car. Very cool. (Airconditioned, cable TV, shower in the caboose - the kids bunkbeds were in the cupola) They've got 38 cabooses a couple baggage & a couple passenger cars to choose from.
> 
> http://redcaboosemotel.com/
> 
> ...


wow that place looks cool, already thinking how i can work a trip there next spring.





sstlaure said:


> Swap meet means people have tables set-up so that you can buy their old stuff or you can try to sell/trade some of your stuff for theirs. My kids love walking around the train shows - been to 3 in the last 6 months or so.


very cool, from there site looks like they have them about every 3 months or so, hope i can score some stuff on the cheap end...as i dont have anything to trade as we are just starting out.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
I've also been to Altoona, PA and visited both Horseshoe Curve and the National train museum.
Way cool :thumbsup:
I have some video of real trains coming around the curve. The "screaming" of the wheels against the rails is super-erie and hypnotic. My wife's favorite was the funicular ride. I would go back there in a heartbeat.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I spent a lot of time in NYC and rode the subway a lot. After a while, the screaming of the wheels against the rails gets really old.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

i think that screech would be cool in the outdoor area like that.

even though it does get a little bit annoying in the subway tunnels...heard it many times in the chicago subway system.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

going to get hte set tonight for his birthday, out of the ones on the first link, what do you guys think would be the best engine out of them all?

thanks


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> going to get hte set tonight for his birthday, out of the ones on the first link, what do you guys think would be the best engine out of them all?
> 
> thanks


Assuming all wheel power pick-up - either of the diesels will be more reliable. The 0-6-0's may stall across switches.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Assuming all wheel power pick-up - either of the diesels will be more reliable. The 0-6-0's may stall across switches.


well they only had the steam left...but got it for a great deal...i think it will work for now, plan to get him another one for christmas, will prob get a diesel then.

and right now i dont have any switches, just some cross pieces...but to use those i still need to pick up some more straight and curve track.

hope that model train show has some on the cheap i can pick up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....Walthers has some pretty decent kits for sale right now.

F7 & GP38 Diesels, 2 Passenger & 3 Freight Cars, 2 Track Ovals, Accessories
Walthers Part # 433-8994, p. 76 Walthers 2011 HO Scale Reference
HO scale, $229.99, currently in stock at Walthers
This product is on-sale today for $149.99

If the order is over $150 you get free shipping.

You can view their monthly flyer online at this link. (The sets are on page 19) I'd sign up for the monthly flyer to get sent to your house. My kids probably spend more time pouring over that magazine then they do actually playing with the trains.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/flyer


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> FYI....Walthers has some pretty decent kits for sale right now.
> 
> F7 & GP38 Diesels, 2 Passenger & 3 Freight Cars, 2 Track Ovals, Accessories
> Walthers Part # 433-8994, p. 76 Walthers 2011 HO Scale Reference
> ...


thanks for the link, i signed up for the magazine to be sent home...easier thatn getting to the train shop each month.

those kits come with the power loc track it looks like...those are not compatable with the ez track are they?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not really sure if they are compatible or not - I don't use the EZ track (although my kids have some from their Thomas train sets)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
I use EZ track :thumbsup:, but only EZ track is compatible to EZ track 
Lots of EZ track stuff on eBay...cheap! 
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Not really sure if they are compatible or not - I don't use the EZ track (although my kids have some from their Thomas train sets)





raleets said:


> Dan,
> I use EZ track :thumbsup:, but only EZ track is compatible to EZ track
> Lots of EZ track stuff on eBay...cheap!
> Have fun,
> Bob


thanks, i really liked the sets that scott pointed out in the catalog, but they come with the other track...which i may end up pricing again and get him one of those for christmas, the one set was pretty cool and came with 2 engines.

my wife asked me the other night if all of this was for him or me, and i just responded for me to play with him.:thumbsup:

i am looking for a decent price on some sort of ramp (forget the right name for it) that will allow for us to put track on make a second level that a lower level can go under...i found a few for about 30 bucks, but i think i will wait till the train show to see if they have some there i can pick up, and my son loves bridges, so i will try and find on of those as well for him to use on that second level.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
Smooth response to the wife :thumbsup::laugh:
I have a figure 8 in the middle of my layout with an over/under ramp. It looks and works pretty cool.
I think both Bachmann and Life-Like offer ramp kits with bridges/tressels.
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Dan,
> Smooth response to the wife :thumbsup::laugh:
> I have a figure 8 in the middle of my layout with an over/under ramp. It looks and works pretty cool.
> I think both Bachmann and Life-Like offer ramp kits with bridges/tressels.
> Bob


i did find a few that were pretty cheap but the shipping was pricey on them,i might try and find some at the train show we go to.

i also think i need to get some more straight track to make a complete figure 8 layout..i will have to see though.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My Dad and I combine orders from Walthers. If you go over $150 the shipping is free. Unfortunately it's never very hard to get over $150


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> My Dad and I combine orders from Walthers. If you go over $150 the shipping is free. Unfortunately it's never very hard to get over $150


i can see that they have a lot of cool stuff in there catalog...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> i can see that they have a lot of cool stuff in there catalog...


You should order their Big Book - I want to say just the HO one is over 1100 pages. Anything and everything you could ever want is in there. It's a handy reference for what's available and who makes it even if you don't order it from them.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/11ref_books


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> You should order their Big Book - I want to say just the HO one is over 1100 pages. Anything and everything you could ever want is in there. It's a handy reference for what's available and who makes it even if you don't order it from them.
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/11ref_books


wow that looks like a lot of info in those books, i will check em out, thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> wow that looks like a lot of info in those books, i will check em out, thanks.
> :thumbsup:


I love having the reference. In many cases it even gives you the dimensions of buildings, etc that can help when you're planning out where to put things down.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I love having the reference. In many cases it even gives you the dimensions of buildings, etc that can help when you're planning out where to put things down.


that would be some helpful info...thanks.


----------

